# Cool Deer Mount



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

A friend of mine took these two deer on one trip a few months ago and had the whitetail mounted a pretty cool way that I had never seen before. The back with the bowhunter and the track is made to look and feel like rock and it really does. Just thought I would share pics of both the whitetail and the mule deer. 

Both mounts done by Tim Byrd Taxidermy if anyone is interested. 850-587-5209.


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

He that one turned out really good. 

Tim also has different patterns he can put in the back of the mount and they all look really good.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

very cool. hadn't seen before.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Kinda cool....just don't know bout the way it sits' on the wall. Probably looks better in person.....


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Jason said:


> Kinda cool....just don't know bout the way it sits' on the wall. Probably looks better in person.....


They look real good in person, its called a Pedastal mount.


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

Yes, it does look real good in person. I attempted to take enough pics all the way around so you could get a good idea.


----------

